# Epson 1430 dtg printer getting paper jam light



## Vendor4e (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello everyone! My first time posting. First of all I have searched the forums and found people having the same issue but a lot of people are talking about the sensors and I have no clue what they look like or where they are or anything! I did not build this printer I got it from China. I’m completely new to all of this so sorry about anything in advance. I can get the printer to print through the “paint” program on windows. But I have AcroRip and EKPrint and when I try to print it, the bed moves a little then I get a paper jam light error here is the printer I bought. 

https://www.iehk.com/shop/a3-dtg-flatbed-printer/

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Been trying to figure this out for a week!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

You need to setup the AcroRip correctly:
First set the measurement unit (I prefer to use millimeters).
Then set the page margins to whatever your printer can actually print.
Then under the printer tab, set "Check paper size" to OFF.
That's all.


----------



## Vendor4e (Jul 2, 2018)

TABOB said:


> You need to setup the AcroRip correctly:
> First set the measurement unit (I prefer to use millimeters).
> Then set the page margins to whatever your printer can actually print.
> Then under the printer tab, set "Check paper size" to OFF.
> That's all.


Thanks TABOB, I went to the website it says 

Print Area: 13″x18.5″ (329mm×470mm)

Is that the measurement unit? If so how do I find out what the page margins are? This machine came with horrible instructions and no manual


----------



## Vendor4e (Jul 2, 2018)

TABOB said:


> You need to setup the AcroRip correctly:
> First set the measurement unit (I prefer to use millimeters).
> Then set the page margins to whatever your printer can actually print.
> Then under the printer tab, set "Check paper size" to OFF.
> That's all.


nevermind I found it and it is now printing! Thank You so much TABOB


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Vendor4e said:


> nevermind I found it and it is now printing! Thank You so much TABOB



Yeah...it looks like it was build by some kid in China. 


For this price, you could have bought a much better one, with a stepper motor, and based on the Epson P600, which is a better printer.


----------



## alexc2018 (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi Team,

I'm having the same issue. I've installed the software and driver.

Could you please provide the measurements for the following?

Layout Tab
PaperSize: Width/Height
Output Position:
Output Size: Height/Weight

Printer Tab
Printer:
Port:
Spoofer:
Check Paper Size: Off

Resolution(White)
Resolution(Color) 
Image: Text and Graphics
Feeding: Sheet
Speed: Bidirection

Dot Size:Small Dot Size
White Ink Dot Size

View, Template Do I need to set anything here?

In Windows 10 Printing Preferences anything I need to update here?


----------



## victor70 (Dec 10, 2017)

I have a dtg epson artisan 1430 printer I change the head and logic card .. when wanting to print in acrorip 8.23 in a resolution of 1400X1400 dpi it marks me wrong paper and ink ... but if I lower the resolution to 720X720 the printer does not mark error .. can someone help me solve the error in the resolution of 1400DPi, to be able to print better


----------

